# Manager. Seriamente.



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Luca è entrato a tradimento nel mio ufficio -Vuoi sapere l'ultimo gossip? Manager stamattina è qui e ha portato la colazione ai suoi...-
-Wow...quindi?-
-E' strano no? E' sempre una merdaccia...a proposito...ma il bacio sulla fronte?-
-Niente di che. Una cosa tipo bacio accademico di Laurea. Era per il nostro progetto che è passato...-
-E' strano comunque...A me nessuno ha mai dato un bacio accademico per avere svolto bene il mio lavoro.-
-Ma tu non hai gli occhioni azzurri, i boccoli, le ciglia super lunghe e tutto il resto.-
-Posso chiederti una cosa personale?-
-Luca non hai da lavorare?-
-Dai Tebe, solo una cosa...ma Manager...con te...insomma hai capito no?-
-Mi stai chiedendo se il Mostro ci ha provato?-
-Si ecco.-
-No. Non ci ha mai provato. E' sempre stato correttissimo. Ma perchè sta paturnia?-
-Sono un uomo ed è evidente che tu a lui piaci molto. E noi sfruttiamo la cosa in maniera indegna...mi chiedevo solo se aveva passato il limite lavorativo.-
-No. Che io ricordi no. Hai finito con l'interrogatorio?-
-Comunque sono certo di una cosa...anche se ti avesse broccolato tu gli avresti dato una testata. Ti conosco bene. Non è proprio il tuo tipo.-
:scared::scared::scared: 

Ieri siamo stati insieme quattro ore.
Il tempo si è diviso in circa un ora di sesso e tre ore di chiacchiere.
Un altro che non perdonerebbe mai il tradimento di sua moglie. E che si sentirebbe umiliato.
Ha voluto che gli raccontassi con dovizia di particolari il tradimento di Mattia. Mi faceva domande soprattutto su cosa provavo io.
Trovava strano che non mi fossi sentita umiliata. Che ho perdonato e dimenticato "in un tempo ridicolmente breve" ha detto.
Ho fatto spallucce mentre lo sbaciucchiavo.
-Manager, sei un incoerente. Non perdoneresti un tradimento ma ti invito a vedere dove siamo...-
-Non perdonerei mia moglie. E lei non perdonerebbe me.Punto.-

Abbiamo parlato di fantasie erotiche. Gli ho detto che dentro di lui si nasconde un vero Master.
E' leggermente arrossito e io mi sono rovesciata a ridere, soprattutto quando mi ha raccontato che qualche tempo fa, una tipa di un altra azienda all'improvviso gli è saltata addosso dicendogli "Scaldami" 
- Tebe...sono praticamente scappato urlando.-
:rotfl::rotfl:

Mi ha detto che non riesce a percepirmi come traditrice. Che mi guarda e...Niente.
Vede Tebe. 
Vede il cespuglio in testa. Vede quella che risolve i conflitti in maniera non convenzionale. Vede la stronza. E vede la "tenera".
Vede la jena sul lavoro. E vede quella irriverente e capricciosa.
Vede un sacco di cose ma non vede la traditrice.

Il sesso. Non da amanti.
Non come ho sempre tradito io almeno.
Quando mi tocca sembra un bambino alla scoperta del mondo.
Non trattiene ciò che prova. Mi guarda sempre. Con gli occhi socchiusi. E mi "segue", dimostrando  una sensibilità rara a percepire ogni vibrazione del mio corpo.
La prima è stata alla Tebe. Rude. Per i suoi canoni. 
Quasi normali per i miei. 
Niente di estremo ma...
Percepivo che era come compresso.
Compresso per la paura di farmi male e spaccarmi qualche osso.
Pura di non dosare la forza. Paura di esagerare a lasciarsi andare.
Gli ho spostato qualche limite ieri sera.
Ripeto. Nulla di eclatante ma...
E' come se avessi aperto una piccola breccia nel suo "moralismo".
E avesse scoperto che...c'è anche un altro modo.
Che non è da film porno.
Ma è tutt'altro.

La seconda invece...con i suoi canoni.
Nessuna fretta. Una contemplazione di corpi. 
Un mappare qualcosa e sorridere quando si trovano i "bottoni" giusti.
Direi. Quasi. Dolce. Anzi no. Dolce proprio.

Dopo mi sono scoperta a ridere come una cretina nella doccia mentre  mi insaponava i capelli con uno shampoo che faceva tanta di quella schiuma che sembrava blob.
Con una sua mano praticamente mi prendeva tutta la testa. 
-Acqua...non l'ho mai fatto nella doccia...- ha detto mentre ero a colla sulle piastrelle, lui con le mani appoggiate al muro e le sue braccia tese a circondarmi.
-Ti comunico che mi stai tenendo prigioniera...- ho scherzato.
-Supererai la cosa ne sono certo.-

Ho scoperto che aveva chiamato il motel per farci dare la stessa stanza e...mettere lenzuola diverse.
L'altra volta ho fatto allergia  al detersivo e a fine serata mi sono ritrovata con la pelle viola e le piaghe.
Ha chiesto un detersivo diverso.
E me lo sono immaginato tutto timido a chiamare il motel e spiegarglielo.
-Eri imbarazzato?- ho chiesto ridendo mentre ci parlavamo attraverso lo specchio sul soffitto.
-Non hai idea quanto...-
Gli sono rotolata addosso -Ma allora ti piaccio _davvero_!!!-
-Direi di no.-
E ancora a ridere. (due cretini)

Quando siamo tornati alla macchina.
L'ho baciato.
Mi ha baciata.
E...- Ciao Batuffolino...-
-Batuffolino? A me?-
Mi ha preso le mani e se l'è portate dietro la testa, in un abbraccio "forzato"
-Haia manager...cazzo. Mi stai stritolando!-
-Impossibile. Sono un batuffolino...-
Ultima sigaretta.
-Massimo 5 volte Manager. E poi la chiudiamo.-
-Hai già dato una data di scadenza?-
-Si. Ti sposto qualche limite e poi amici come prima.-
Non ha risposto.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

ah si.... Luca ti conosce proprio bene.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt523 ha detto:
			
		

> ah si.... Luca ti conosce proprio bene.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen: Già....però davvero...manager è proprio un tipo d'uomo che non mi ha mai attirata!!! 
Minchia stavo sclerando quando mi parlava.....paura....


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Marzo 2012)

hehehehe, mi ti vedo coi sudori freddi ed il cervello in loop! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt525 ha detto:
			
		

> hehehehe, mi ti vedo coi sudori freddi ed il cervello in loop! :mrgreen:


Infatti stavo come i matti! Non lo guardavo nemmeno in faccia...mamma mia.....che brutto momento....


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Sto morendo dal ridere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Che gran paraculo il manager!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt527 ha detto:
			
		

> Sto morendo dal ridere! :rotfl::rotfl:


Ora ti terrorizzo un po'.
Ricordati che i curiosi, oltre ad essere intuitivi, sanno anche leggere i comportamenti.
Ed il primo dei sintomi di menzogna è proprio quello di non guardare in faccia l'interlocutore......... (tanto come il concentrare eccessivamente lo sguardo, d'altro canto....)


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt528 ha detto:
			
		

> Che gran paraculo il manager!



Paraculo o trota in cottura...........?


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt528 ha detto:
			
		

> Che gran paraculo il manager!


perchè paraculo manager???? Povero....


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt531 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè paraculo manager???? Povero....


Ok, allora...... trota......?


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt529 ha detto:
			
		

> Ora ti terrorizzo un po'.
> Ricordati che i curiosi, oltre ad essere intuitivi, sanno anche leggere i comportamenti.
> Ed il primo dei sintomi di menzogna è proprio quello di non guardare in faccia l'interlocutore......... (tanto come il concentrare eccessivamente lo sguardo, d'altro canto....)


 Alce ma perché parli sempre così difficile con me? 
Ma di che diavolo sta parlando? Tra te e il tuba non so chi capisco meno...

Al momento non mi hai molto terrorizzata, sarà la protezione della stoltezza ma...abbi bontà e pazienza...


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt531 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè paraculo manager???? Povero....


Ma che povero e povero! 
Passa la festa del papà a scopare con una collega...e non perdonerebbe un tradimento della moglie? Alla faccia del paraculo...:rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt533 ha detto:
			
		

> Alce ma perché parli sempre così difficile con me?
> Ma di che diavolo sta parlando? Tra te e il tuba non so chi capisco meno...
> 
> Al momento non mi hai molto terrorizzata, sarà la protezione della stoltezza ma...abbi bontà e pazienza...


Amore bello, luce dei miei occhi....... ma io mica ce l'avevo con te! Io mi rivolgevo a Tebe! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt534 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che povero e povero!
> Passa la festa del papà a scopare con una collega...e non perdonerebbe un tradimento della moglie? Alla faccia del paraculo...:rotfl:


:yes:

confermo e sottoscrivo!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt535 ha detto:
			
		

> Amore bello, luce dei miei occhi....... ma io mica ce l'avevo con te! Io mi rivolgevo a Tebe! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e quindi agli altri non è dato capire?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt534 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che povero e povero!
> Passa la festa del papà a scopare con una collega...e non perdonerebbe un tradimento della moglie? Alla faccia del paraculo...:rotfl:


infatti mi fa strano...a questo punto però dovrei fare domande del tipo
"Come va con tua moglie?"
Alla fine credo che il loro rapporto non sia idilliaco...e ho captato che lei è molto gelosa.
Una "cornuta" che si è preparata il pacchettino regalo da sola????


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt537 ha detto:
			
		

> e quindi agli altri non è dato capire?:mrgreen:


Tebe diceva che parlando col collega curioso non lo ha neppure guardato in faccia.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt539 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe diceva che parlando col collega curioso non lo ha neppure guardato in faccia.


ma io avevo capito! Ma ELy no..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt538 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti mi fa strano...a *questo punto però dovrei fare domande del tipo
> "Come va con tua moglie?"
> *Alla fine credo che il loro rapporto non sia idilliaco...e ho captato che lei è molto gelosa.
> Una "cornuta" che si è preparata il pacchettino regalo da sola????


io fossi in te eviterei quel tipo di domande....


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt541 ha detto:
			
		

> io fossi in te eviterei quel tipo di domande....


Infatti mi faccio ben bene gli affari miei.....


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt542 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti mi faccio ben bene gli affari miei.....


scelta saggia...molto saggia!


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt540 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io avevo capito! Ma ELy no..... :mrgreen:


Ma grazie che non avevo capito: se quota un mio messaggio e mi scrive "ora ti terrorizzo un po'" come facevo a capire che si riferiva a tebe? :sonar::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt535 ha detto:
			
		

> Amore bello, luce dei miei occhi....... ma io mica ce l'avevo con te! Io mi rivolgevo a Tebe! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 flap flap (tebe è così che si scrive?):carneval:

:*


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt538 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti mi fa strano...a questo punto però dovrei fare domande del tipo
> "Come va con tua moglie?"
> Alla fine credo che il loro rapporto non sia idilliaco...e ho captato che lei è molto gelosa.
> Una "cornuta" che si è preparata il pacchettino regalo da sola????


Ti fa strano? A me farebbe un po' cadere le balls...
Mah dici? Per me "non idilliaco" e gelosia non vanno proprio a braccetto.


----------

